# Dog Dancing At Crufts!



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

My uncle sent this to me and I wanted to share with other dog lovers. I LOVED it!




Sheilah


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Love it. I was doing some freestyle dancing with Stella. She was learning some fun stuff. Unfortunately the class was cancelled due to not enough interest. It has started again recently, but have changed my focus to nose work and dog reactivity classes for now. I would like to get back into it as it was fun.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Amazing! I loved it!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How cool! I've never seen it done with two dogs at the same time.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I watch it about once a week, I look at these type of videos alot, have never seen anything as good as this one, the focus the 2 dogs have is incredible, the prancing is really neat


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's video out there of a dog doing the
ma-rang-gay (sp) on it's hind legs dancing
with it's human. this dog was dancing.


----------

